# Where to get a CO2 refill on the coast.



## btrots87 (5/5/17)

Hey guys, can any of you central coast brewers give me a recommendation for a place to get a CO2 refill/swap on the coast.

Preferably in the Gosford area, but I'm not against traveling a bit further to save some money. 

Fairly new to the area and I'm pretty sure my cylinder is close to empty.


----------



## Mikeyr (5/5/17)

I got one 2 days ago at ultimate brewing and haircuts at kincumber(i love it! Only on the coast!). $55. Same mob as middle of gosford, guess same price.


----------



## Stephen2257 (5/5/17)

Mikeyr said:


> I got one 2 days ago at ultimate brewing and haircuts at kincumber(i love it! Only on the coast!). $55. Same mob as middle of gosford, guess same price.


----------



## n87 (5/5/17)

As Mike said, Gosford or kincumber for swaps, got one myself at Gosford yesterday. or toukley for refills


----------



## Stephen2257 (5/5/17)

Agree Mikeyr with UHB. Both Kincumber & North Gosford same business. If you want to keep your cylinder & get it refilled they will send it away & it takes about 2 weeks. They will rent you a cylinder for $5 while yours is away being refilled.


----------



## btrots87 (6/5/17)

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it. Probably just go to Gosford then.


----------



## mr_wibble (7/5/17)

There's also the homebrew shop at Wadalba (north of Wyong) usually overnight service, and Duane's at Toukey who can both fill and swap.


----------

